# Aromasin



## Klutch (Nov 23, 2011)

Im getting very fatigue and think it's from my aromasin from ep..anyone else get this?


----------



## JuanDoe (Nov 23, 2011)

any particular reason you believe it specifically to be the cause?


----------



## squigader (Nov 23, 2011)

What else are you running?


----------



## Klutch (Nov 24, 2011)

250mg test cyp every 5th day


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 24, 2011)

What brand test c? That's a really low dose if your running a cycle. You should be doing twice a week a least 400mg/wk, however 500mg/wk is a better idea.


----------



## TwisT (Nov 24, 2011)

Klutch said:


> Im getting very fatigue and think it's from my aromasin from ep..anyone else get this?



check your gear bro


----------



## Klutch (Nov 24, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> What brand test c? That's a really low dose if your running a cycle. You should be doing twice a week a least 400mg/wk, however 500mg/wk is a better idea.


Ge-tm labs


----------



## Klutch (Nov 24, 2011)

TwisT said:


> check your gear bro


How?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2011)

how much aromasin are you running for that low of test?  a low estradiol level can cause fatigue.  a blood test will allow you to determine if it's from low estradiol levels.  Aromasin alone won't cause this, but low estradiol might.


----------



## TwisT (Nov 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> how much aromasin are you running for that low of test?  a low estradiol level can cause fatigue.  a blood test will allow you to determine if it's from low estradiol levels.  Aromasin alone won't cause this, but low estradiol might.



Correct, but also low T could cause this. Aromasin doesnt lower E2 *that* much. But with his very low dose you never know without a blood test. Along with the fact that his gear _could_ be bad, he could have both low T and E, which is just an equation for lethargy. Go get your blood work done bud.


----------



## Klutch (Nov 24, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> how much aromasin are you running for that low of test?  a low estradiol level can cause fatigue.  a blood test will allow you to determine if it's from low estradiol levels.  Aromasin alone won't cause this, but low estradiol might.


That's what I was thinking also... Im taking 12.5-25 e3d I just squeeze the dropper and take what ever goes in. I think if I don't take it for a week I'll know what the problem is... Hopefully
I figured 250mg every 3-4days would be 500mg a week.. So every 5th day should be around 400mg a week...?.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 24, 2011)

That definitely doesn't sound like enough to tank your E2, but maybe if your gear is bunk.  Another thought is that it's just how you respond to test.  I get lethargic on cycle too and my estradiol levels were normal.  Tbol does it to me too.  Bloodwork for test and estradiol levels is what you need to do.


----------



## Klutch (Nov 24, 2011)

K, thanks


----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 24, 2011)

Klutch said:


> That's what I was thinking also... *Im taking 12.5-25 e3d I just squeeze the dropper and take what ever goes in*. I think if I don't take it for a week I'll know what the problem is... Hopefully
> I figured 250mg every 3-4days would be 500mg a week.. So every 5th day should be around 400mg a week...?.



what? why don't you just measure it at a number between that? I notice this is the recommended dose though.. I take 12.5mg aromasin ED. It seems like you don't take enough test either, I would check your vagina see if it's bleeding.


----------



## Klutch (Nov 25, 2011)

A buddy of mine says it sound like I have test flu.. I'm also have achey joints.. Does this sound like it could be the test flu?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 25, 2011)

Low estradiol can cause achy joints too.  Usually elbows, back and wrists for me.


----------



## Klutch (Nov 28, 2011)

Update... I haven't took the aromasin in a week.. And I'm feeling better... So im thinking it was the aromasin...


----------



## lsutops (Nov 28, 2011)

it's not the aromasin, it's the lack of est.  You need est, just not too much. GET A FRIGGIN BLOOD TEST to see if you even need to be taking an AI...


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 28, 2011)

lsutops said:


> it's not the aromasin, it's the lack of est.  You need est, just not too much. GET A FRIGGIN BLOOD TEST to see if you even need to be taking an AI...



this is correct but needs some clarification.  Aromasin itself does not cause fatigue, but taking too much aromasin can lead to too low of estradiol, which will cause your symptoms.  Don't stop taking the aromasin all together, get some bloodwork to help you dial in the dose you need.  You want to say in the 15-30 range.  I prefer 20's or 30's, but everyone is different.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 28, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Low estradiol can cause achy joints too.  Usually elbows, back and wrists for me.



How or what did you do to fix it?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 28, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> How or what did you do to fix it?



I just lowered the dose of aromasin and rechecked in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 30, 2011)

I quit my aromasin 5 days ago and Ive woken up with bonage past 3 mornings, so I guess it was lowering my estro too much!


----------

